# Chassé-croisé



## Debaires

Hola,

El diccionario de WR traduce "chassé-croisé" como "_cruce_" pero no se si va en el siguiente contexto:

_Consommation: Le choix le plus large au prix le plus bas, tel était l´objectif du Traité de Rome. Mais un curieux chassé-croisé se prépare: la production se concentre et, en même temps les 368 millions de consommateurs de Gibraltar à la mer Baltique se subdivisent en une multitude de tipes sociaux_.

No entiendo bien el sentido que "_cruce_" pudiera tener en la frase.

Me gustaría saber si puedo traducir por "_intercambio" o "intercambio recíproco"_
o....?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

Yo, aquí, me atrevería a utilizar *cambalache*.


----------



## Anasola

Hola Debaires,

Primero, te doy las definiciones del CNRTL y del Littré de la palabra *chassé-croisé*:



> CHASSÉ-CROISÉ (s. m.)
> A.? CHORÉGR.  Figure au cours de laquelle les partenaires passent alternativement l'un devant l'autre (cf. Littré).
> B.? Au fig.  Suite de démarches qui se croisent sans réussir à se coordonner :
> Au moment où je reçois votre lettre du 11 mai, vous recevez ma lettre du 13. Continuation de nos chassez-croisés. Nous avançons cependant.
> Hugo, Correspondance, 1853, p. 153.





> CHASSÉ-CROISÉ (s. m.)
> Pas figuré par lequel le cavalier fait un chassé à droite et ensuite un déchassé en passant derrière sa danseuse, et celle-ci fait devant son danseur le chassé à gauche et le déchassé à droite. Le chassé-croisé occupe 8 temps ou 4 mesures.
> Fig. et dans le style familier et moqueur, chassé-croisé, se dit en termes de théâtre, de quatre personnages divisés en deux couples, qui font l'un par rapport à l'autre exactement la même chose. Ce mot se prend surtout en parlant de situations déjà connues et dont on est rassasié.
> Chassé-croisé se dit aussi des gens qui s'arrangent pour ne faire que changer de places, d'emplois. Le changement du ministère ne fut qu'un chassé-croisé.



Como lo ves, se trata en primer lugar de un baile que se dice *cruzado* en español (según el diccionario).

Eso no es màs que una indicación; espera opiniones de otros foreros


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi propuesta: *un tira y afloja*.


----------



## Debaires

Creo que entiendo "_Cambalache"_ y "_tira y afloja_" pero "_El juego del gato y el ratón"_  (juego para el gato,  porque para el pobre ratón... ) Entiendo que consiste en perseguir (el uno) y correr y ocultarse (el otro), a ver si me explicas cómo se aplica por favor. Gracias !


----------



## Pohana

Debaires said:


> _Consommation: Le choix le plus large au prix le plus bas, tel était l´objectif du Traité de Rome. Mais un curieux chassé-croisé se prépare: la production se concentre et, en même temps les 368 millions de consommateurs de Gibraltar à la mer Baltique se subdivisent en une multitude de tipes sociaux_.



Bonsoir: estoy de acuerdo con Víctor en su propuesta de _un_ _tira y afloja._

En este hilo puedes leer sobre _el tira y afloja_ :
"Con respecto a lo que significa, se refiere a negociaciones muy duras y largas donde cualquier error o descuido de una de las partes representa una ganancia inmediata para la otra, como en el "juego del tira y afloja" donde los participantes tienen que hacer lo contrario de lo que manda quien dirige el juego, caso contrario tienen una prenda (una penalización)."
À +
Pohana


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Haría falta más contexto y saber por qué el Tratado de Roma se ha convertido en un _chassé-croisé_.
De las definiciones aportadas por Athos de Tracia creo que la que más se acerca es:


> B.? Au fig.  Suite de démarches qui se croisent sans réussir à se coordonner :
> Au moment où je reçois votre lettre du 11 mai, vous recevez ma lettre du 13. Continuation de nos chassez-croisés. Nous avançons cependant.


Interpretación personal de la situación: 
En el  Tratado se refleja acuerdos que ya no corresponden a la situación. Si hablamos de _tira y afloja_ yo entiendo que este Tratado está todavía en fase de negociaciones.
Si hablamos de _cambalache_ entiendo que se trata de un trueque que en el mejor de los casos no perjudica a nadie.

Una imagen muy de actualidad de chassé-croisé es la de los desplazamientos de este fin de semana.

Un _chassé-croisé_ es simplemente una situación en la que los protagonistas no se encuentran => 
- un desencuentro. 
En este caso un desencuentro entre las previsiones y objetivos del Tratado y la realidad.

 Solo opinión personal.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Un _chassé-croisé_ es simplemente una situación en la que los protagonistas no se encuentran



Eso fue lo que yo entendí también, Martine. Y por eso me atreví a sugerir la idea del gato y el ratón. Pero me borré después por considerarlo inexacto. Yo lo veía casi en imágenes: los personajes se buscan los unos a los otros pero no logran encontrarse, como en los dibujos animados cuando abren y cierran puertas. Por eso se me ocurrió lo del gato y el ratón pero...


----------



## Debaires

¡  Muchísimas gracias por sus aportes  !


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Debaires:

¿Y con cuál solución te quedas al final?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Debaires

Depende.

Ha descartado "cambalache" por el registro
(ya que es muy coloquial y desentona con el texto)
Pienso que Desencuentro iría mejor


y para otros ejemplos, como por ejemplo "el desplazamiento del fin de semana" usaría "_el ir y venir_"  de los turistas de julio y agosto

¿Y tú, qué piensas después de todo ?

(Si se puede preguntar)


----------



## swift

Claro que puedes preguntar . Creo que la propuesta de Martine es muy buena, me quedaría con desencuentro.


----------



## Debaires

Gracias J,  y Buenas noches !


----------



## Mirelia

¿Aquí no va más en el sentido de "contradicción", pura y simplemente?


----------



## totor

_… [le] cas salvadorien et son étrange chassé-croisé entre les armes et les urnes._

No me gustan demasiado las traducciones habituales, "cruce" o "desencuentro", ya que no veo cómo alguna vez las armas y las urnas se podrían encontrar  .



Víctor Pérez said:


> Mi propuesta: *un tira y afloja*.



"Tira y afloje", sin embargo, parecería ser una buena opción para mi caso particular  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Prueba con:
- flujo y reflujo entre...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> - flujo y reflujo entre...



Sí, también es buena.


----------



## Andoush

Quisiera volver al contexto del "chassé-croisé" de turistas (post nº11 de Debaires) para decir que en Argentina se suele utilizar "recambio turístico". Por ejemplo,

"Con el objetivo de facilitar el desplazamiento vehicular y evitar siniestros de tránsito durante el próximo *recambio turístico*, la Agencia Nacional de Seguridad Vial..."

¡Saludos!


----------

